# Help! Heifer with stiff leg



## jennifer_b (Mar 16, 2004)

Hello. Im in desperate need of advice. I have a 2 year old heifer that is walking like she is on stilts. She can't bend her back leg. And when we go to grain our cows, she will stand there and eat but keeps picking her leg up off the ground. Its like she cant stand still without her leg bothering her. Any advice as what this can be?

Can hardware cause this to happen? or does it sound like something worse? Please tell me what you think this may be. I really dont want to take her to the market if I can treat her.

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## onthehill10 (Jan 9, 2004)

She may have a rock, or wire, or something in her hoof. If you can get her in a headgate lift her leg and clean out her hoof.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

i agree that you need to check her hoof. i usually get them in and run a hose over it for a while to get all the gunk off. if you can't see anything in the hoof, keep running water and see if the hoof starts to bleed or ooze. she could have foot rot which is an infection in the hoof. the water will encourage it to start draining.

while you have her, check her temp. if she has a temp, assume foot rot and treat her with antibiotics...la200 is good for that. try to keep her somewhere clean and dry and hose it down once a day if you can.

they can also pull the major muscle in their leg which can cause lameness. this can happen when it's been muddy or slippery or from shoving each other around. if that is the case, putting her up where she can heal without firther injury is a good idea. if that muscle gets too sore, she could go down and not get back up.

jena


----------



## jennifer_b (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks.

But for some reason I think its not the foot. I think its something in her joints....maybe her hip or thigh. Because if it was in her foot, she would bend her knee. She is really stiff in that back leg. 

I was thinking along the lines of arthritis or something. But I will check her foot just in case.

If it is arthritis, what would be the best way to treat her?

Again, thanks for your advice, I will definatley check that foot just in case.

Jennifer


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

probably not arthritis, she's only 2 right? she's probably injured herself. they do that, same as we do. twist a knee, sprain an ankle, whatever.

if you can out her in where she can move around, but not get pushed around by the others. you can give her banamine, but it's not good to mask the pain to the point she injures it more. see if it gets better in a few days.

while your checking that hoof, check up her leg for any wounds or anything. if they get something in them, it can abcess and cause lots of swelling too. run the hose on up the leg and see if you find anything or even a head to the swelling. run the hose on it for like 15 minutes to see if it will break and drain. any sign of infection at all (temp is the sure fire way to tell), give her a shot.

jena


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

last poster (goo goo)   

Jennifer one quick question .. Did you have her out with a bull..?? Sometimes they can get injured by an agressive bull that is to heavy for them...

I agree with jena though you need to get her away from everybody else and give her a looking at to help evaluate what the problem could be.. We had a 1 year old that cut her self right in the hoof and it was hid in there very well...Ended up having to give her 6cc pen twice a day for about 2 weeks until the infection subsided and she healed up...


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

We had a calf with what the vet called "ill joint syndrome" and he did that too, only it was one of his front legs. The way he explained it was an infection that went to his joints, but I got the impression it mostly affected young calves.

Hope you can find out soon, I hate to see them in agony.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

joint ill is an extension of a navel infection and it is not a problem in older animals.

jena


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Jena said:


> joint ill is an extension of a navel infection and it is not a problem in older animals.
> jena


Didn't know that, thanks Jena.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Feel all up and down for heat, an injury will often be warmer that other areas, if you find a hot spot, make it cold, run cold water over it. I doubt it is laminitus (founder) as it usually shows up in both legs, but just in case, does she try to walk on the back of her heels? This is a symptom of founder, and you need to keep the feet cool, and stop grain and lush pasture imediatly.


----------



## jennifer_b (Mar 16, 2004)

I havent got a chance to get her up yet, but she has a golf ball size knot on the inside of her thigh. What could this be a symptom of?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

That sounds like it could be an abcess. Does the lump feel hard and fleshy, or soft and fluid like? The consistancy of pus in an abcess can range from pure fluid, to a stiff paste.


----------

